# divx encodeur sur X



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2002)

qui y est arrivé???


----------



## Einbert (17 Janvier 2002)

J'aimerais bien le savoir aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai vu un début d'explication sur le forum de macosxtech (tout nouveau site francophone sur OS X...)

++


----------



## KillerDeMouches (20 Janvier 2002)

Macbidouille (http://www.macbidouille.com)


----------

